# Dr . Jean Dodds ,Dr. Schultz / Vaccinations



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I was planning on doing a vaccination consultation with Sabine at Better Dog Care. She just emailed me to let me me know that she will be attending a Seminar by Dr. Jean Dodds and Dr . Ron Schultz. (World Renowning Vets. ) She wants me to wait til after the seminar ,because she expects some new and important information about vaccinations will be released. Sabine is an avid follower of DR. Jean Dodds protocol as far as the issues of OVERVACCINATING are concerned. I sure am planning on getting Molly off of these unnecessary vaccinations. Here is a link to the seminar in San Diego.
http://petseminar.com/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I attended one of Dr. Dodds' all-day seminars last year and it was very informative. If you ever get the chance to go, I'd recommend it. I appreciate that it is science-based information instead of speculation or hype.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I remember you saying that Kimberly, unfortunately ,they never seem to be around here. Toronto might get the odd one. You sure are lucky living in CA. Seems to be the centre of everything .LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, we are definitely fortunate for having direct access to information. 

I know you trust and rely on Sabine for information, but if you ever want to contact Dr. Dodds directly for information, she is amazing for answering questions one-on-one by email. Granted, it won't be as in depth as she will be in a verbal manner, but it is valuable nonetheless.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah ,that's good to know. Celebrities that are like that are truly precious and somewhat rare.


----------

